# cotton



## princesscaj (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am looking for some advice on what kind of cotton to use, or maybe I don't even want to use cotton. I was wondering what kind of material to use to make a few shopping bags. Something easy to wash, and that is strong and won't strech much under some weight. All opions on what to use is welcome.. Thanks


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

I have made them from both cotton and string..i find that the cotton stretches a little where the string not so much..but I still prefer the cotton I think...I didnt use cotton bought from a wool shop tho but CRAFT cotton which comes in crochet like balls and used 2 threads of it.


----------



## princesscaj (Apr 5, 2011)

I was thinking about string,but wasn't sure about it. What about something that isn't 100% cotton, like a cotton blended with something to make it stronger and not so strechy. Is there something like that out there, and if so, what is it blended with?


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

What about a cotton acrylic blend? I have been thinking about making some bags for myself to bring to store, so you'll have to let us know how it works out.


princesscaj said:


> I was thinking about string,but wasn't sure about it. What about something that isn't 100% cotton, like a cotton blended with something to make it stronger and not so strechy. Is there something like that out there, and if so, what is it blended with?


----------



## princesscaj (Apr 5, 2011)

I was thinking about the acrilic blend but also isn't there a linen blend of some kind? which would be stronger and the less stretchty?


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I have never seen cotton/linen, but I'm sure it's out there. I feel like if you maybe use 2 , maybe like a solid & a verrigated, acrylic would not stretch as much. I am no expert so if someone else has a different idea......


princesscaj said:


> I was thinking about the acrilic blend but also isn't there a linen blend of some kind? which would be stronger and the less stretchty?


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

princesscaj said:


> I was thinking about the acrilic blend but also isn't there a linen blend of some kind? which would be stronger and the less stretchty?


KnitPicks has Cotlin that is a cotton linen blend. It's 70% Tanguis Cotton (not sure what Tanguis is) and 30% Linen. It comes in 123yd/50gram ball.


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

If you are my age or older, you will likely HATE cotton, as it is stiff and hard to work with and it makes one's fingers hurt. My age is somewhere over 14, way over 14, as a matter of fact. One can buy washcloths and dishtowels at the store. 

Sweaters and socks and gloves are another matter: the stuff you can buy in the store is NOT as nice as what you make. But for my dollar and my time, I have (pretty much) decided that the pain isn't worth all the time it takes for a very utilitarian item that stains easily and just wears out.

What kind of storm have I started here?


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I love using cotton and making my own dishcloths and washcloths. I'm way older than 14 too (like in my 50's older)I know you can buy them at the store but I like how the home made ones feel. I use metal needles when using cotton yarn and it glides over the needles very nice. I haven't had a problem with it.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I think you are going to get some not so nice replies!I am older than 14 & I love working w/cotton.As for buying dishclothes at the store, handmade ones are better. I think you have painted yourself into a corner on this one!


Katie Largent said:


> If you are my age or older, you will likely HATE cotton, as it is stiff and hard to work with and it makes one's fingers hurt. My age is somewhere over 14, way over 14, as a matter of fact. One can buy washcloths and dishtowels at the store.
> 
> Sweaters and socks and gloves are another matter: the stuff you can buy in the store is NOT as nice as what you make. But for my dollar and my time, I have (pretty much) decided that the pain isn't worth all the time it takes for a very utilitarian item that stains easily and just wears out.
> 
> What kind of storm have I started here?


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

I shall survive ...


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I'm sure there are others out there who share your opinion!


Katie Largent said:


> I shall survive ...


----------



## princesscaj (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm going to have to check out knit picks. I am way over 14 too, like 40+ the 14. I like to make dishcloths. MY husband likes to use them to wash windows, and if he is going to wash them, I will gladly keep him in a supply of cotton clothes. LOL No lint! I use metal needles when using cotton also, it slides easier that way.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I like using bamboo needles


princesscaj said:


> I'm going to have to check out knit picks. I am way over 14 too, like 40+ the 14. I like to make dishcloths. MY husband likes to use them to wash windows, and if he is going to wash them, I will gladly keep him in a supply of cotton clothes. LOL No lint! I use metal needles when using cotton also, it slides easier that way.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I too love to knit dishcloths. And I love knitting with cotton. BTW way over the age of 14!!


----------



## MLyle (May 15, 2011)

Well if there's any kind of storm, I have to say I agree with you!  Make something that is not utilitarian, and use the best yarn you can afford!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't know if you have a Tuesday Morning around. Yesterday, I bought a great 50/50 cotton/linen in a orange and white tweed. 126 yds DK weight (#3) for $2.99 -instead of $8.00. I noticed that they had really neat colored cord in balls that would make great shopping bags because they were like polypropelene maybe - but definitely something that would rinse off instead of needing serious laudering. I do some water bottle holders and may give these a try for that.

Also available - Cotlin at KnitPicks. Same name at Halcyon - along with a few other possibilities , such as carpet warp type in diffeernt sizes and lots of colors.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

You could always use plarn. Recycle all those disposable plastic shopping bags.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

mmg said:


> I think you are going to get some not so nice replies!I am older than 14 & I love working w/cotton.As for buying dishclothes at the store, handmade ones are better. I think you have painted yourself into a corner on this one!
> 
> 
> Katie Largent said:
> ...


Do you know that I have never heard of any one knitting dishcloths, washcloths or towels until I joined KP.
Maybe we here in NZ don't do them. I am well over 50 and have been knitting and spinning for years.
I have tried spinning cotton but it is the one fibre I don't enjoy much at all.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

heather.kearins said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are going to get some not so nice replies!I am older than 14 & I love working w/cotton.As for buying dishclothes at the store, handmade ones are better. I think you have painted yourself into a corner on this one!
> ...


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Is it only in USA they knit these things?
Do other countries find them as popular to knit?


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Just did my first dishcloth in cotton, Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton! I did not at first. Working with cotton takes some getting used to because it has no give to it, but once you do it is really fun to work with and very soft. Lion Brand's Cotton-Ease is 50/50 cotton/acrylic and gives a little. If you knit tightly cotton can be a demon to work with. I knit loosely and by the time I finished my dishcloth I was in love with both the cotton and doing dishcloths.


----------



## ladyblue999 (Apr 9, 2011)

Lily Sugar 'N Cream is one of the most versatile cotton yarns. It is worsted weight and I've some great market bags with it.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Over 14, I can't even remember being 14! As far as what you make, that is personal taste. I haven't tried using string.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I just started a few years ago making my own dishcloths and giving some away. They seem to work so much better than the boughten ones and last longer. I love mine and would not go back. My sister keeps asking for them, she doesn't knit but is an excellent cook. Keeps me supplied that way. I never heard of using them as washcloths until I joined this forum. My DH loves them. I make them like an envelop to hold the soap. I absolutely love them too. Now I make both dishcloths and washcloths. I am going to try handtowels next. I saw a few patterns. I am past 60, won't say how far.


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

I hadn't heard of them either in the UK.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

mmg said:


> I have never seen cotton/linen, but I'm sure it's out there. I feel like if you maybe use 2 , maybe like a solid & a verrigated, acrylic would not stretch as much. I am no expert so if someone else has a different idea......
> 
> 
> princesscaj said:
> ...


http://www.cottonclouds.com/shopping/yarn_info.asp?id=116&cat=&weight=&fc=&panelID=1&g=

This site has cottolin, which is 60% cotton, 40% linen at a very reasonable price of $12.95 for a cone.

I made a shopping bag out of the Sugar & Cream cotton, but instead of using the garter stitch, which I feel is very stretchy, I used seed stitch until I had to either increase or decrease, cuz it's too hard to try to keep in pattern. So the shoulder strap is seed stitch, the increases going from strap to bag are done in garter stitch, the body of the bag itself in seed stitch, then the decreases in garter. Turned out pretty good, except I took the advice of one of our ladies here who said hers hung down to her knees, so I shortened up the strap and shortened the bag by 2 inches. Now I wish I hadn't, it looked a little disproportionate. But, that's how you learn!

Blessings!


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm only somewhat over 14 (at least in my mind!), and I just starting knitting dishcloths/washcloths, so this is my first experience with worsted weight cotton. It's definitely thicker and stiffer than the sock weight cotton I last used (to knit socks), but I really think I'm going to like using the finished articles. I use decent quality bamboo needles and haven't had an issue with the cotton sticking or anything. I really like the idea of knitting a shopping bag though -- a new project!!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love cotton. I make my own dish cloths, pot holders and I guess every thing for the kitchen and bathroom working on bag with two strands of cotton I love the way it looks and feels. This is why I love this site every one has there own opinions and likes and are not afraid to use them. It's great for conversation. I am over 14 by a lot.
In the olden days before polyester most of the yarns were cotton or wool.


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

KnitPicks CottoLin is fantastic! Have made many things with it - sweaters for my granddaughter/washcloths and most recently a scarf. Guess I should get pics posted.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## schmack (Apr 3, 2011)

I saw a posting a few weeks ago on this forum on how to make "yarn" out of 100% cotton t-shirts (cut into strips). I really wanted to try it. I got a whole bag old of t-shirts donated to me by my sister-in-law. I've made two purses so far. It's a little hard to work with but I really like the look. It's very sturdy. It's free and "green". I am going to make a "green" shopping bag next. I like the idea because it will be totally washable. I will post a photo when it's done.


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

I didn't like cotton for dish cloth until I used one in the break room where I worked. Such absorbency! Immediately starting knitting my own waaayyy more than 14 years ago and still have some of the originals. Use them for dishes, bath, rags to wash cars and many other uses. If the ends come loose I just re-fabric glue them for another few years.


----------



## iknit4u (Jun 11, 2011)

I finally couldn't keep quiet.First I too am way over 14 & have had arthritis since age 19.Most sottons I use are soft but certainly using slick needles helps.I much prefer to make my own dishcloths because I can adjust the size to fit my hans better and they do abetter job and last longer.I have no problem with stains or fading because I use oxyclean to wash them with.I rarely use bleach except in the dishwasher & if I am washing dishes by hand I but some bleach in the rinse water & don't but my cloth in that water.I keep enough cloths on hand to change them every day & have never had a problem with odor.I also put a scoop of baking soda in my washing machine with every load.Hope this helps with several issues that have been raised in this forum.


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

I am filled with happy amazement that in these faintly "twilight' years, there should be available to us such a site! I avidly read these in the morning, feeling my self pulled into a circle of wonderful women and men, being creative, and sharing. I'd never done anything even remotely resembling Social Websites, happily plowing through my history books, philosophy articles, having awakened at 76 to the realization: Where, oh where, was I when sitting in those classrooms all those years. Probably daydreaming. Time to catch up. Thank you, each, who contribute to this site. Celine


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's an interesting video on how to knit handbags from plastic bag scraps. It's recycling at it's best.

http://crafts.helium.com/how-to/10512-how-to-knit-handbags-from-plastic-grocery-bags


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

princesscaj said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking for some advice on what kind of cotton to use, or maybe I don't even want to use cotton. I was wondering what kind of material to use to make a few shopping bags. Something easy to wash, and that is strong and won't strech much under some weight. All opions on what to use is welcome.. Thanks


Most of the market bags that I have seen are made with hemp/linen because it doesn't stretch like cotton. It is stiff to work with, but the more it is washed, the more it softens up. It more pricey, but lasts forever!


----------



## Knittinggranny (May 9, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree! And I am even farther above 14...



Grandma Laurie said:


> I love using cotton and making my own dishcloths and washcloths. I'm way older than 14 too (like in my 50's older)I know you can buy them at the store but I like how the home made ones feel. I use metal needles when using cotton yarn and it glides over the needles very nice. I haven't had a problem with it.


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

Please -- let's see some photos!


----------



## tattinganna (Jun 3, 2011)

i use Plymouth Fantasy Natural 100% Cotton or Sugar 'n Creme. They both work up very nice into market bags. The pattern you use will affect the amount of stretch the bag has. If you use an open weave, the bag will stretch a lot. If you use a tight weave it will be sturdier. 
Keep on mind the handles also - I've had some where the handles stretched the bag to the floor! Make sure you use a tight weave (not garter stitch) for the handle.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

princesscaj said:


> I was thinking about the acrilic blend but also isn't there a linen blend of some kind? which would be stronger and the less stretchty?


Knitpicks has a cotton/linen blend called Tanquis. It is a wonderful yarn.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

less than a month and i will hit 77 so i guess that means i am over 14. cotton until recently was the least expensive yarn i could experiment with, so new patterns became dishcloths. i bring them to my 'group' for show and tell. the real thing is better than a picture, then i have gift for someone who says ooh that matches my kitchen or bathroom. right now i am working on the kitchen tile pattern cloth. there are 28 rows to a pattern. like the diamonds. think i will expand it to make a cuddly 'ghan


----------



## mrshandyfixit (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Katie. If I'm going to suffer the hand pain of knitting with arthritis I'm not going to make something that gets ruined the first time it's used. I would much rather make a garment. So, Katie, you are not alone here.


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

Good Morning

Friends that have knit shopping bags have used yarn that has some linen in it because it is strong, maybe some cotton linen blend.
Dorcey


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

Good Morning

Friends that have knit shopping bags have used yarn that has some linen in it because it is strong, maybe some cotton linen blend.
Dorcey


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, I am so past 14 that I still have a roll of fine macrame cord. I use it for my mesh bags only, and I put a little padding around the handle area for comfort as fruit and veggies tend to be heavy.


----------



## Romie (Mar 16, 2011)

I like to use a heavy weight crochet thread with the yarn for both knit & crochet dishcloths/tote bags, either same color or contrasting for effect. The thread doesn't stretch so item keeps it shape. Good Luck, Rose


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

princesscaj said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking for some advice on what kind of cotton to use, or maybe I don't even want to use cotton. I was wondering what kind of material to use to make a few shopping bags. Something easy to wash, and that is strong and won't strech much under some weight. All opions on what to use is welcome.. Thanks


How about PLASTIC... If you want to make shopping bags.. what better way to use up the plastic shopping bags that our things come in when we shop??? There are many patterns and sites.. here is one of them... with full instructions to get it done...If it's good enough for Walmart, shouldn't it be good enough for us??? Just kidding!!! lololol!!

http://www.diynetwork.com/decorating/recycled-plastic-carryall/index.html


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

14? Was I ever 14?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought some of the KNITPICKS "Dishie" cotton yarn. It is thinner than the craft cotton like peaches n cream, so I don't know how it will work up into a dishcloth. I'm using it to make place mats. Thanks for reminding me about the metal needles to use for makin g cotton dishcloths, though -- I just found out that a friend who is SO kind and giving loves handmade dishcloths but forgot how to knit (she thinks). So now I know how I can repay her kindness -- but must remember metal needles. Started last night with bamboo, thinking "why did I think I liked making dishcloths so much?"


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

Was just wondering if crocheting the shopping bags would be less stretchy than knitting them? This might be an easy "car trip" project which I am always looking for. Have made a couple dozen dishcloths and am looking for something new to make. I knit and crochet both so if anyone has a crochet shopping bag pattern I'd like to see it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Knitting Cruiser said:


> Was just wondering if crocheting the shopping bags would be less stretchy than knitting them? This might be an easy "car trip" project which I am always looking for. Have made a couple dozen dishcloths and am looking for something new to make. I knit and crochet both so if anyone has a crochet shopping bag pattern I'd like to see it.


http://www.myrecycledbags.com/2007/05/18/recycled-plastic-grocery-tote-bag/

Here you go!!!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

mmg said:


> I have never seen cotton/linen, but I'm sure it's out there. I feel like if you maybe use 2 , maybe like a solid & a verrigated, acrylic would not stretch as much. I am no expert so if someone else has a different idea......
> 
> 
> princesscaj said:
> ...


There is a cotlin from knitpicks. It is a blend of cotton and linen. Works up very well.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I bought some of the KNITPICKS "Dishie" cotton yarn. It is thinner than the craft cotton like peaches n cream, so I don't know how it will work up into a dishcloth. I'm using it to make place mats. Thanks for reminding me about the metal needles to use for makin g cotton dishcloths, though -- I just found out that a friend who is SO kind and giving loves handmade dishcloths but forgot how to knit (she thinks). So now I know how I can repay her kindness -- but must remember metal needles. Started last night with bamboo, thinking "why did I think I liked making dishcloths so much?"


Let me know how it works I was planning to buy some for placemats.


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Knitting Cruiser said:
> 
> 
> > Was just wondering if crocheting the shopping bags would be less stretchy than knitting them? This might be an easy "car trip" project which I am always looking for. Have made a couple dozen dishcloths and am looking for something new to make. I knit and crochet both so if anyone has a crochet shopping bag pattern I'd like to see it.
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

princesscaj - I use "Sugar n' Cream" by Lily. I also use "Love that Cotton" from Hobby Lobby. It is wonderful and has many colors. The Lily products are less expensive and a lot of it is on a cone. Ellie in Houston


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Cotton is great and not expensive. If they are for gifts you can still use cotton but there is also cotlin (cotton and linen blend) and hemp is great and will not stretch. Hope to see what you do when it is done. take lots of pics.



princesscaj said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking for some advice on what kind of cotton to use, or maybe I don't even want to use cotton. I was wondering what kind of material to use to make a few shopping bags. Something easy to wash, and that is strong and won't strech much under some weight. All opions on what to use is welcome.. Thanks


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I love to make the cotton dish cloths and towels. Have been tempted to try shopping bag. The patterns I have seen call for cotton, so that's where I would start. I do like working with sugar & cream and peaches and cream. Would like to try the new knitpics cotton but have too much of the other left to spend more.


----------



## stchr3247 (Apr 2, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> princesscaj said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about the acrilic blend but also isn't there a linen blend of some kind? which would be stronger and the less stretchty?
> ...


I've knit with this yarn and liked it very much.

There are other cotton/linen blends out there. If $$ is an issue (when isn't it ) try bernat's, lionbrand, caron's etc. websites to see what their offerings are.


----------



## knwvan (Mar 20, 2011)

You could make a really large bag with wool and felt it. Or, try the linen stitch with the cotlin yarn. The linen stitch has very little give to it. I made jackets for myself, my mother and my sister years ago. I am still using mine. I lost my mother, my sister and my little dog Punkin this year.

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/linen.htm

This knits up densely so it's a good choice where warmth is needed.

Any odd number

Row 1 (RS): k1, *sl1 wyif, k1; rep from *
Row 2: k1, p1, *sl1 wyib, p1; rep from *, end k1


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

I have used a cotton yarn from Plymouth Yarns and their pattern but found it was too pretty to use for groceries so it is my "Beach Bag" I have made totes from the plastic shopping bags and acrylic yarn, cut the bags and treat the plastic and yarn as one and found that made a nice sturdy bag..the pattern was from Creative Knitting


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

When I made grocery bags one year for presents, I made i-cord handles. They don't seem to have a lot of give and are a little sturdier to hold onto.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

dish cloths aside...my son has crocheted a bunch of shopping bags. kind of fishnet looking but stronger. he'uused crochet thread for a small saque. but the big grocery ones are #6 packing twine. i don't know if it's cotton or blend but we get it at loew's hardware.


----------



## melber777 (Mar 3, 2011)

I like to knit my dishcloths and love using the cotton but after a few washes they don't look as pretty. Is there a way to keep them pretty and use them? I know not to use bleach on them.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I completely agree..I love KnitPicks CotLin and their new cotton called Dishie..both are great.

Yes cotton hurts ones hands when knitting or crocheting..having said that...I use harmony wood circulars..the cotton just glides off the needle...a blessing to use both.

Although I have been knitting lately with some yarn I purchased online from a UK store...called King Cole Bamboo cotton..it is a 50% Bamboo and 50% cotton blend..it is heavenly feeling to work with..almost feels like silk..the skeins come in 100 gram size..I LOVE it..will see how it launders etc.
And for some reason the cotton tends to lean a bit when knitting..this Bamboo/ Cotton blend stays true while knitting.
NOW ..would I order it again...probably not from same site as the EURO exchange killed me...I ordered $30.00 of the yarn and cost me over $50.00...Just saying ..NOT slamming anyone or country..
But I do admit loving to work with this yarn.

God bless all,

Camilla



Knitto said:


> KnitPicks CottoLin is fantastic! Have made many things with it - sweaters for my granddaughter/washcloths and most recently a scarf. Guess I should get pics posted.
> Happy Knitting!


----------



## sbusbice (May 19, 2011)

I'm looking for the same thing. I have a tapestry crochet book that recommends commercial carpet yarn but I can't find any. The Author, Carol Norton, talks about heavy crochet cotton, or 4 ply acrylic yarn. Her bags are crochet very tightly.

If you come up with any answers let me know.
Susan


----------



## Aunt Lily (May 20, 2011)

I love cotton .....and I amwaaaay past 14, say about 80+ Have just got back to knitting and crocheting , at recess for about 45 years, have just started using Sugar and Cream. Have never done washcloths before only sweaters and blankets. Love the washcloths, will try dish towels and place mats next. Giving most of them away,and recipients love them!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

janette777 said:


> Hi, I am so past 14 that I still have a roll of fine macrame cord. I use it for my mesh bags only, and I put a little padding around the handle area for comfort as fruit and veggies tend to be heavy.


Oh, Janette--don't you miss the macrame days? My home was filled with jute and white acrylic plant hangers, a fancy hanging table, necklaces and bracelets abounding. And, of course, we CAN'T forget the owl wall hanging!


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey no storm, different strokes for different folks. I love hearing all the different opinions. As for me,, I'm way over 14, 40, 50 and 60,, and 70,,, I love knitting with anything I can get my hands on. I do a lot of woodworking and tole painting and I use some of my supplies from that for my needle work. I use ribbon, raffia, all kinds of rope, I've even used a tiny crochet hook and made things from my tiny, wire I use... Fun, fun... If anybody out there can think of anything else to work with,,, bring it on...See ya


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

I, too, am somewhat over 14 (and under 80) and have used cotton to make many, many dishcloths. I also made a bag from Sugar & Cream (using two strands) to make a grocery bag that is so big it fits open inside a grocery cart. It receives comments every time we go to the supermarket. I've had it in use almost two years now and it's holding up well.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

schmack said:


> I saw a posting a few weeks ago on this forum on how to make "yarn" out of 100% cotton t-shirts (cut into strips). I really wanted to try it. I got a whole bag old of t-shirts donated to me by my sister-in-law. I've made two purses so far. It's a little hard to work with but I really like the look. It's very sturdy. It's free and "green". I am going to make a "green" shopping bag next. I like the idea because it will be totally washable. I will post a photo when it's done.


I'd love to see pictures. If you want to share them. It would be great. I've heard about people using t-shirts. But can't picture in my mind what it would look like. My husband has tons of old work shirts...I'd love an excuse to clean them out. This would be great for when my kids get stains of their clothes that do not wash out.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

Lion Brand also has a recycled cotton yarn. It's the leftovers of cotton fabric after they cut out the garments. I'm waiting for a really good sale (or birthday/Christmas money) to get some. I bet it's soft.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I was thinking of making some grocery bags too.. I have a few patterns that are crocheted.. its my guess the pattern will say what kind of materials to use.. I even thought maybe a thin twine might be fun.. I also am over 14 and I can remember doing projects with my hands when I was in my teens... I wanted it fast and easy .. then as I got older.. I wanted the quality of home made things... and now I want to savor the process.. after all I knit because I love it...


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

If you are worried about the yarn stretching, use cotton. Cotton has less stretch than most other fibers. Don't worry about buying expensive cotton, Suger'n Cream, Bernat Handicrafter or almost any other inexpensive cottons is fine. Hobby Lobby's I Love this Cotton is indeed softer but the others should be soft enough. I use them all the time. String is not soft and will be much harder on your fingers than cotton yarn and it's usually more expensive than the craft cottons like Sugar'n Cream. Buy enough yarn for your market bag from someone who will let you return unused yarn. A mistake will cost you about $2 for 1 skein and you can turn it into a dishcloth that is apparently unique to the US. UK members, give 'em a try. If you don't like them for dishes, use them in the bath. They are wonderful exfoliators that are gentle at the same time. Then, knit a matching bath mat.
If you have downloaded patterns for a market bag, and there are dozens that are free, you will notice that almost all specify cotton as their suggested fiber. If you like linen or a blend with linen it will work as well, but linen is more expensive. Actually, any of the plant fibers, including jute and hemp are non-stretchy and should work for a market baq. Rayon/viscose should too, but it too is more expensive.


----------



## kate severin (Apr 8, 2011)

what about plastic bags? Just cut them round and round in a long strip and either knit or crochet them. I croched one and it worked out very well. reuses the bags and you can recycle the shopping bag when it wears out.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

kate severin said:


> what about plastic bags? Just cut them round and round in a long strip and either knit or crochet them. I croched one and it worked out very well. reuses the bags and you can recycle the shopping bag when it wears out.


You have me curious, with the plastic bags; but how do you join the ends when you get to the end of one bag and go on to join it to another? And, do you use just the plastic or do you combine it with a string of yarn, too? Learning alot; but, have much to learn.....
Sue


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

One caveat about plarn, the yarn from plastic bags, it makes for heavy market bags, much heavier than cotton yarn.
If I wanted a synthetic, I think I'd use craft nylon crochet cord/yarn. It wouldn't be all that easy on the fingers but it would be much lighter than plarn. You wouldn't be recycling, but you would have a fiber that doesn't absorb moisture and should be faster drying because of it. It won't stretch like either wool or acrylic.


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

Are there patterns for dishcloths? Or do you just knit a square? Sorry if these are silly questions but I've never seen a knitted dishcloth before.


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

pcsc172 said:


> Are there patterns for dishcloths? Or do you just knit a square? Sorry if these are silly questions but I've never seen a knitted dishcloth before.


Knitpicks has a new line of yarn specifically for dishclothes and other utiliatarian items and if you scroll to the bottom of that page and click on the "pattern" tab, there are free downloadable patterns.

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Dishie_Yarn__D5420207.html


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for that site, I have already downloaded a pattern. The only thing is, not all of your abbreviations are the same as the ones in the UK so could someone tell me what SSK is please?


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

Of course! As far as I know, SSK means slip 2 stitches knitwise, one at a time.


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you, that helps a lot. I just have to find suitable yarn here now. Unfortunately, most of our wool shops have closed down so choice is limited and prices are high. There were 6 wool shops in Edinburgh but now we have to go out of town and so far I have only found 2 that are under an hours' drive away.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I understand. I'm lucky enough to have a local yarn shop that I frequent as often as my pocket book will allow me. My mum (who's from Edinburgh) actually made the same comment about the shops the last time she was home (about 5 years ago), but then her recollection is from before she left in the 1960's.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

psc172, check your on-line sites. eBay might be a good choice. If gas is expensive, postage may very well be less so.

If you check ravelry.com, you'll find about 60 pages of free dishcloths. You have to create an account on ravelry but you will never regret it. It's free and you have access to all of their patterns. There are many, many free patterns of all kinds. They also sell patterns so if there is one you like for sale, you can usually download it after paying. You can select what kind of patterns you want to see: knit, crochet, free, downloadable and many other options. It is the most comprehensive pattern site I've seen. Designers are from everywhere. Most are English speaking but there are also many who aren't.


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you, I will try out ravelry. Our gas prices right now are ridiculous, we are paying $8.67 for a gallon of petrol and diesel is even worse so postage does seem to be a better option.


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

Your mum would have a shock if she came home now as they are laying tram lines down Princes Street!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> princesscaj said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about the acrilic blend but also isn't there a linen blend of some kind? which would be stronger and the less stretchty?
> ...


I liked knitting with cotlin very much in a baby blanket.


----------



## princesscaj (Apr 5, 2011)

I've only used the cotton for dishcloths.. guess I'm going to start looking for cotton on sale and stock up. My walmart here in CT. still has a yarn alise, but seems like its getting smaller and smaller all the time.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

pcsc172 said:


> Thank you so much for that site, I have already downloaded a pattern. The only thing is, not all of your abbreviations are the same as the ones in the UK so could someone tell me what SSK is please?


SSK is slip two stitches one at a time and then knit the two together.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> kate severin said:
> 
> 
> > what about plastic bags? Just cut them round and round in a long strip and either knit or crochet them. I croched one and it worked out very well. reuses the bags and you can recycle the shopping bag when it wears out.
> ...


Here is some info on making plarn: http://www.favecrafts.com/Green-Crafting/How-to-Make-Plarn/ml/1


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Susan Miller said:
> 
> 
> > kate severin said:
> ...


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

pcsc172 said:


> Thank you, that helps a lot. I just have to find suitable yarn here now. Unfortunately, most of our wool shops have closed down so choice is limited and prices are high. There were 6 wool shops in Edinburgh but now we have to go out of town and so far I have only found 2 that are under an hours' drive away.


I just received my first shipment of cotton yarn from Yarn Paradise (www.yarn-paradise.com). I have never seen so many varieties of cotton yarn in one place. The prices are so amazing that even with international shipping it is still a great deal. I bought the Kuka Yarns Summer Mercerized Cotton. I love it. They have any weight cotton you'd want. For the dishclothes any worsted weight cotton would work.

Good Luck!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your losses. Is that Punkin in your picture? There's nothing else in the world like a Yorkie.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

Peaches 'N Cream, if you can find it, is wonderful for making bags. No stretch, washes beautifully, and strong. It's been discontinued, but I found some at a K-Mart last week, so it's worth a try. I've also seen some craft shops that sell hemp yarn. That's strong stuff. I've never worked with it, but have a tote bag made from it and it's indestructable. If you can find a place that sells macrame supplies, that might be a good source, too. Although that stuff is pretty heavy duty and may be a challenge to knit.


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

Macrame cord sounds really good for reusable grocery bags! I've also seen large cones of a polyester-type cord that is made by Lily, who makes Sugar n'Creme cotton. That cord sounds like what you want. They also sell a type of raffia to make placemats with, that sounds like it would work even better than the other stuff for grocery bags.


----------



## knwvan (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes that was our little Punkin when she was about 4 or 5. She was almost 13 when we lost her. We have a new puppy coming as soon as she is old enough. Another Yorkie we're naming Abigail ("Abby") because I read that the name means "Source of Joy" and I felt that we needed that after all that has happened this year. We are absolutely hooked on Yorkies.
Thank Heaven for knitting, good friends, and little dogs to bring joy to our lives.


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

Or cats! My beautiful panther-like black cat, I called him Bobcat, he was a real lover. Sat on my lap all the time and cuddled up to my laptop. I loved that guy more than any other pet I ever had.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've crocheted some cotton washcloths and like them very much. But as a new knitter, I, too, Find it hard to work with. I do use metal needles and tend to knit too tight. I just ordered some eco cotton from Red Heart. It's a cotton acrylic blend to do a hand towel. Will see how that works and will let others here know.


----------



## aedrinark (Jun 8, 2011)

Your best bet is linen, if it fits your budget. Less stretchy and wears like iron.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

But if it is only for decreasing K1 S1 psso will also work- gives the same slant and I bet that is what you are used to.



CBCAROL said:


> pcsc172 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for that site, I have already downloaded a pattern. The only thing is, not all of your abbreviations are the same as the ones in the UK so could someone tell me what SSK is please?
> ...


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

That is what I'm used to for decreasing but this is for the eye of a rabbit on a dishcloth pattern.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Purplemuse said:


> pcsc172 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, that helps a lot. I just have to find suitable yarn here now. Unfortunately, most of our wool shops have closed down so choice is limited and prices are high. There were 6 wool shops in Edinburgh but now we have to go out of town and so far I have only found 2 that are under an hours' drive away.
> ...


I love this site. And I love all of you knitters out there. Especially those who are over 14. As for me, I will celebrate the 14th anniversary of my 50th birthday this summer. Woo hoo! . . . Thanks for the information on yarn-paradise. I will give them a try. I'm new to knitting and I find it difficult to find the yarns recommended for some of the patterns I would like to try. I'm substituting yarns, but I think it would be great to try some of the blends I see recommended in the patterns and here on Knitting Paradise. Maybe yarn-paradise will be the answer to my prayers. . . I began using metal needles and find they are easy to use with cotton, which I like working with. I make dishcloths to practice new stitches and my sisters and friends get "gifts" all the time. For me, they are fun to do between projects or to take a rest from a big project. . . .My husband is now a "knitting widower" of sorts, but at least I'm in the room. :lol:


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

consider crocheting or knitting using, grocery bags, you need to cut then in 2 in sstrips, when doing this, cut the strips at an angle, so one bag is one strip, when attaching the strips together, it is not a quick process but they are stunning, I have done one with blue writing and one with red. I am considering one with a grab bag is prints on them.
Oh another cinsideration is large black garbage bags, there is less trouble getting these cut into strips.


----------



## kate severin (Apr 8, 2011)

You just tie a knot. Just like string.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> Purplemuse said:
> 
> 
> > pcsc172 said:
> ...


Knitnewbie,
Same here. Seems my husband is both a "knit and computer widower" these days. But, as you say, we can still be in the same room. And he can watch all the sports and news he wants to, without my complaining. Probably not the best scenario; but, it seems to be working at least for now. Does that mean you're 64? I'm one year behind you. Sue


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Susan, my DH and I have been playing dueling computers for years and it works for us.
I sit on the sofa with my legs propped on the coffee table and my computer in my lap. If I knit, the knitting joins the computer on my lap. The cat also sits on my lap with the computer and knitting quite often.
My husband sits on the loveseat with his computer on his lap. 
I always watch the local news and occasionally watch a TV show but usually we are both watching/listening to DVDs/CDs on our computers or streaming Netflix on them so we are usually plugged in and wearing earphones. We don't like the same movies or TV programs so we each stream or watch something different on our computers. The DVD player that streams Netflix to the TV is all but unused. We break to do other things but always return to our positions + computers.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

So what do you like to knit or crochet?



Katie Largent said:


> If you are my age or older, you will likely HATE cotton, as it is stiff and hard to work with and it makes one's fingers hurt. My age is somewhere over 14, way over 14, as a matter of fact. One can buy washcloths and dishtowels at the store.
> 
> Sweaters and socks and gloves are another matter: the stuff you can buy in the store is NOT as nice as what you make. But for my dollar and my time, I have (pretty much) decided that the pain isn't worth all the time it takes for a very utilitarian item that stains easily and just wears out.
> 
> What kind of storm have I started here?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Sensitivity to knitting with cotton?
Humans senses are extremely variable. All you have to do is read through this thread and see where some people say some fibers are uncomfortable to knit while others say they are not problem. The people who says it's uncomfortable are just as accurate as those who don't have a problem with it at all. We all live in different sensory worlds so try different fibers even though some people have warned you away. You may not have any probelm at all. On the other hand, you may but you need to try for yourself. We really and truly don't feel, see, hear, taste or experiene pain the same. As similar as everyone is, they are just as different, so respect our differnces, but find out for yourself what your own sensory experience is.


----------



## knwvan (Mar 20, 2011)

andreality said:


> Or cats! My beautiful panther-like black cat, I called him Bobcat, he was a real lover. Sat on my lap all the time and cuddled up to my laptop. I loved that guy more than any other pet I ever had.


Yes, or cats. It's easy to get very attached to our fur babies no matter what species. It hurts to lose them but they bring so much pleasure to us while they are with us.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am also way over 14--on the back side of 50's--and I love using cotton to make not only dishcloths but also baby bibs and shopping bags. Cotton wears well and is easily machine washed and dried (I don't mind a little initial shrinking with these items, but wouldn't machine dry an item where size matters). I agree that metal needles work best with cotton yarn. Nothing compares with handmade items. They make the best gifts too.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I totally agree with you. Everyone I know really enjoys getting handmade gifts.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi, would rug yarn work? I have made several and all of them out of rug yarn. it doesn't seem to stretch. has anyone else done this?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't as yet. I was thinking it might be too heavy. Although I have been saving some up to do a locker hook rug so do not want to deplete that stash.



knittylou said:


> Hi, would rug yarn work? I have made several and all of them out of rug yarn. it doesn't seem to stretch. has anyone else done this?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

knittylou, if your rug yarn is acrylic, it will stretch more than cotton. You can always account for the stretch, but I think you'll be happier with the way a cotton behaves.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am still laughing at the person who said they were so over 14 they still had macrame! lol
Am sure I still have some somewhere too.
I am 50 and like making dish cloths as a quick, cheap project when I am unmotivated to work on something else. Agree with the others that suggest metal needles, really makes a difference.
Now...to find that macrame and make a market bag.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Scoot and all the other over-14s out there, do you remember the crocheted beer/soda can hats?


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my....I do not remeber the hats!! lol

If you have a picture try and post it.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Scoot and all the other over-14s out there, do you remember the crocheted beer/soda can hats?


Oh, my dear, my husband is DYING for one! He's oozing with class, he is!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Please....if my BF sees a beer can hat he will HAVE to have and it would have to be in Steeler Colors... lol

class class class lol


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

Please, please please don't remind me...biggest waste of materials I can remember...aluminum worth more than the hat, yarn (ugly)...why would anyone want to wear trash?
Sorry girls, I think those days are gone, at least I HOPE they are gone and done with...give me something at least CLASSY..


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Scoot and all the other over-14s out there, do you remember the crocheted beer/soda can hats?


Yes I do. I made them for everyone and then some to sell. I forgot about them. I bet I could dig up pictures of my DH, brothers and BIL all wearing their beer can hats. They even wore them fishing.LOL


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

A beer can hat in all its glory.
Here's a link to the pattern for the hat pictured: http://extremecraft.typepad.com/extreme_craft/files/CanHat.PDF
This is one I've never seen before, definitely not the usual version: http://www.stitchymcyarnpants.com/tincan/beercan.html
In case you'd like a ready-made one, just take a stroll over to Amazon and buy one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HTVXMA/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_3?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000QV9XDI&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1ZFJ22H9KK6GXVG9AQMW
If you don't like any of these, just Google beer can hat,it's how I found these. A month or so ago, on a whim, I did a Google search for beer can hat and was amazed to find anything. I guess tastelessness knows no time limit. Beer can hat lovers, arise!


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh wow do I ever remember them. I thought they were so funny! In my day, almost everybody had them... Good memories...


----------



## melber777 (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! People actually wore those??? That is funny and frightening at the same time.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

melber, not only wore, but cherished them!


----------



## judilee11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you seen the plarn patterns for market bags made of plastic bags? There's several on Allfreecrochet.com.
(Yes, I prefer crocheting to knitting. I still haven't gotten the hang of knitting with circular needles... and I'm way over 14.  )
I haven't tried it yet, but it does look intriguing. I don't know whether it would stretch, but it's worth a try, right?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

judilee, plarn doesn't stretch. I don't like it because it's heavy but a lot of people do and use it. Try working with it at least long enough to get a bag out of it. If you don't like working with it, you will at least have tried it and have a market bag out of the deal. 
When you use a circular needle, use a longer one, they are easier to handle. Some people insist the circular should "fit the project" but for me, the longer the better. I use 24" circulars for socks and hats which I knit on 2 circulars. For anything else, I use the longest ones I can buy. Some circulars have pretty "springy" cables on them and the cables pull on the yarn and your hands so I try to avoid buying them. 
I learned to knit about 5 years ago and I'm just shy of 5 x 14. 14 must have not been a memorable age because I don't remember anything about it. It was my last year in junior high school and I don't remember much about that either. 
Have fun with your plarn.


----------



## judilee11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, Mary. Maybe I'll just stick to my crochet for my shopping bags.
I'll try your suggestion with the longer circular needle. When I taught myself to knit, I was pregnant and just propped the needles up on my stomach. Since I had twins, it worked just fine.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

free-crochet.com and allfreecrochet.com have free downloadable patterns ubder the totes and bags catagories. They have tons of free patterns. I like to make bags of all sorts. It's a good source. Hope it'll help you.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Knitnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Purplemuse said:
> ...


Yep, and I'm still getting valentines (Beatles song. Remember?). Ditto on the computer widower, too. Mine is a "Law and Order" fan, so that is going all day in this house. It works, so we're happy.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

KnitPicks carries a yarn named Cotlin which is the blend you're looking for. I'm not sure it's too practical pricewise for shopping bags. Have you considered cutting plastic bags or trash bags into strips to use for shopping bags? I haven't done this but know lots of people use this frequently. . . jj


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

What do you do with the ends. Even after I weave them in, little mini strings pop out.
Someone in another topic mentioned some sort of fabric glue, would that work to keep the little strings in place?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Back to the original question about yarn for market bags, today's Caron newsletter has a pattern for one made from Sheepish, an acrylic-wool blend. http://www.caron.com/vickiehowell/patterns/flea_market_bag/flea_market_bag.html
I'm wary of the stretching with acrylic or wool, but if you allow for it, which surely the pattern does, go for it.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> princesscaj said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about the acrilic blend but also isn't there a linen blend of some kind? which would be stronger and the less stretchty?
> ...


Tangüis cotton

Tangüis began to study some species of the plant that were affected by the disease to a lesser extent and experimented in germination with the seeds of various cotton plants. In 1911, after 10 years of experimenting and failures, Tangüis was able to develop a seed which produced a superior cotton plant resistant to the disease. The seeds produced a plant that had a 40% longer (between 29 mm and 33 mm) and thicker fiber that did not break easily and required little water.[4] The cotton grown in Peru (Egyptian cotton) before the fungus plague grew only once a year; the Tangüis cotton grows six times a year. This type of fiber showed a better resistance and performance than other fibers.[2]
Fermin Tangüis in his plantation

Tangüis shared his new seeds with the other cotton growers, who named the plant which the seeds produced Tangüis Cotton. Tangüis cotton grows in Canetes valley (south of Lima) and in the Central Coast of Peru.[4] The success of the Tangüis cotton, which is also known in Peru as "Oro Blanco" (White Gold), saved the cotton industry of that nation.[5] In 1918, Peru began to export the Tangüis cotton variety, which together with the exportation of sugar, made it possible for the government of Peru to cover its national budget.[3] It is highly regarded world wide and is listed on the Cotton Exchange of Liverpool in the United Kingdom.[2][5] In 1997, the Tanguis cotton, the variety which is preferred by the Peruvian national textile industry, constituted 75 percent of all the Peruvian cotton production, both for domestic use and apparel exports. The Tanguis cotton crop was estimated at 225,000 bales that year.[6]


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

I am a over 14 and LOVE to work with cotton! I dont make too many dishclothes, only because I hate to see them get stained. I do make shopping bags and am working on a sweater. I also love cotton blends.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

re: cotton blends, I recieved my shipment of Red Heart cotton/acrylic blend for a hand towel, wash cloth project. I am new to knitting and found it hard to keep an even tension with pure cotton yarn. I thought the blend would have some give to it. I found out it doesn't. It's just like 100% cotton. So now I found a remark on a pattern that 100% acrylic is good for wash/dishcloths. I'll use the cotton for some sort of crochet project and try the towel set in acrylic which I have lots of. I've become addicted to collecting yarns. Any one relate to that?


----------



## kate severin (Apr 8, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What do you do with the ends. Even after I weave them in, little mini strings pop out.
> Someone in another topic mentioned some sort of fabric glue, would that work to keep the little strings in place?


It's just a shopping bag.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Acrylics don't pick up and hold water very well


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

jacki, I made one washcloth out of acrylic and it was a bad mistake I'll never repeat. Most towels of any kind are made from cotton because cotton is more absorbant than most synthetics. However, I've seen microfiber synthetics used for towells and dishcloths. One washcloth isn't that much of an investment in time or yarn, so go for it, but I don't think you'll like it. We all have different likes and dislikes so let us know.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Judy,
That is what I thought, that is why I thought acrylics didn't work well for washing cloths. 
Does any one have any tips for using cotton yarns? I am using metal needles, they slide off easily. Is this another of those things that just take practice? Thanks.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

jacki, I have a problem with metal needles for almost everything and use bamboo exclusively because it has more traction. Some people have problems with wood or bamboo and prefer metal. Others prefer metal for some fibers and wood for others. It's one of those things that everyone has to work out for themselves but if a fiber is sliping and sliding on metal, try bamboo or some other wood. Bamboo is less expensive and easier to find than most other woods.


----------



## iknit4u (Jun 11, 2011)

the problem with acrylic is it is not absorbent like cotton.I find that I can knit more easily with cotton if I use needles that are sharp such as KnitPicks wooden ones.Knitting with cotton is like everything else it takes a little time to get used to the lack of give that other types of yarn have but I am sure that with practice you will get used to it.iknit4u


----------



## iknit4u (Jun 11, 2011)

oxlclean helps with the stain problem I rarely use bleach anymore,just washthe load with washcloths in hot water(to disolve the oxyclean)and also add baking soda to most of my laundry.It helps with odors and also makes clothes softer.Hope this helps.iknit4u


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> I love using cotton and making my own dishcloths and washcloths. I'm way older than 14 too (like in my 50's older)I know you can buy them at the store but I like how the home made ones feel. I use metal needles when using cotton yarn and it glides over the needles very nice. I haven't had a problem with it.


I agree. I've only been knitting about 6 months, and I use metal needles when using cotton. I like my cotton projects. I use Sugar and Creme yarn, scented and unscented, a lot. In fact, I have a project I'm working on using acryllic and I'm thinking about scrapping it and going to a cotton blend because the acryllic slides too much on the needle. P.s. I'm celebrating the 50th anniversary of my 14th birthday!!!! :-D


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Judy M--thanks for the history lesson. I always like to hear how something came to be--it seems to make the knitting experience more personal, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Mary, I've started my towel ans wascloth set. I Crocheted the washcloth over the weekend and started knitting the hand towel to night tonight. I am taking my time. Don't have any wooden needles yet, but plan on ordering some later this week. 
So many people are so nice to help out a newbie!.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

To Iknit4u, Going to check out knitpicks later this week. How do they compare to say, cutratecrafts.com?


----------



## iknit4u (Jun 11, 2011)

Their prices are very good for what you are buying ie real nice yarn and knitting needles.With an order over $50(which is real easy to acheive)shipping is free.Let me know what you think of their site.How long have you been knitting and what kind of knitting do you usualy find yourself doing?iknit4u


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, 
I've been learning crochet since this past Dec. and the woman who taught me that is moving me on to knitting. So far I really only have the basic sts down and have been just practicing doine shaping. Like I mentioned my next main knitting project will be a hand towel with a "fancy" border. I've been making cat toys, wash clothes, coasters and such. Have picked out patterns for a poncho and shawl I would like to do for winter. I like to do small and easy quick things for a friends thrift store. She said I could sell little things for it.
p.s. nice to meet you.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

iknit4u said:


> the problem with acrylic is it is not absorbent like cotton.I find that I can knit more easily with cotton if I use needles that are sharp such as KnitPicks wooden ones.Knitting with cotton is like everything else it takes a little time to get used to the lack of give that other types of yarn have but I am sure that with practice you will get used to it.iknit4u


going to go check out knitpicks now. Talk to you soon. jacki.


----------

